

PicnicHealth (YC S14) raises $2M seed round - troyastorino
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/02/y-combinator-backed-picnichealth-nabs-2-million-in-seed-to-build-out-a-virtual-healthcare-records-platform/

======
troyastorino
Hey there, PicnicHealth CTO here. Happy to answer any questions you might have
about what we do or how we do it! (Or really anything else I guess)

